# CARES : Pseudomugil spp.



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Hey guys, Just got approved by CARES for Pseudomugil mellis. But no one in the CARES network is breeding these guys right now. So, since I have no experience with blue-eye species I was wondering if anyone has any P. signifer for sale/trade/free. These guys occur sympatricaly with P. mellis. And does anyone on here have a CARES registered breed or, aquarium?


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi HDBenson,

GSAS recently became a C.A.R.E.S. club; personally I keep Melanotaenia boesemani 'Lake Aytinjo' which I got from Gary Lange's stock. I believe that Gary may breed blue-eye species, PM me if you need a way to contact him. Several of the members of his club (MASI) have breed Pseudomugil species so he may know a source for you.

Another good source might be http://www.rainbowfish.info/forum/index.php?sid=935c326f3abfd74cf5b2123b3547715b

Melanotaenia boesemani 'Lake Aytinjo'


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

Mark Nichols on the rainbowfishinfo site also breeds psuedos. He might have some stock for sale.


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

Seattle_Aquarist said:


> Hi HDBenson,
> 
> GSAS recently became a C.A.R.E.S. club; personally I keep Melanotaenia boesemani 'Lake Aytinjo' which I got from Gary Lange's stock. I believe that Gary may breed blue-eye species, PM me if you need a way to contact him. Several of the members of his club (MASI) have breed Pseudomugil species so he may know a source for you.


Those are some extraordinary Boesemani!! Around here(Mississippi) these guys run upwards of $12 for juvies. Just say someone on rainbowfish.info selling them for $4 in the US!! I might try some of these too - I've just started my adventure into NPT aquariums last week w/ a 10g. I've bred apistos, rams, and kribs in the past as well as various larger cichlids. That's part of the reason CARES caught my attention the opportunity to help endangered species and to help out our hobby.


----------



## foster (Mar 7, 2013)

I can tell you if you purchase Bows from anyone on Rainbowfishinfo you will be getting pure bred, excellent fish. Contact mikev on the site. He is the administrator on the forum. He will steer you to the sellers. I bought, and bred hundreds of quality bows from that forum. They were all excellent fish!!


----------



## HDBenson (Sep 24, 2014)

foster said:


> I can tell you if you purchase Bows from anyone on Rainbowfishinfo you will be getting pure bred, excellent fish. Contact mikev on the site. He is the administrator on the forum. He will steer you to the sellers. I bought, and bred hundreds of quality bows from that forum. They were all excellent fish!!


Thank you!! I really appreciate this guys! This site is full of helpful people!


----------

